# Ham that likes to smoke



## hamzter (Jul 12, 2007)

Representing Albuquerque, NM for now.

I love to smoke and BBQ all year round when I have them relaxing weekends...  which lately have been not enough since I am in school.  However, I am wanting to do a new unit now for the weekend and do something up before I take part 1 of 3 of my Cisco Routers Final...

so anyway... I am very glad I stumbled onto this community of fanatics...

Here is what I have:

1 GOSM smoker
1 Gas Grill 

I am missing something here...

Oh yeah, a BBQ...

anyway, I was thinking about 2 things:

1.  Mod the GOSM and attach a firebox/charcoal grill

or 

2.  Give away the GOSM or get rid of it and get a BBQ/Smoker.

I have been a hobbyist of outdoor cooking for about a couple of years now.  I have been pretty disappointed with the uprights and really have been looking into the Chargriller and CharBroil models.  I like the idea of a firebox alot and think my cooking experience would be brought to the next level if I had one.

I like to grill the meat for looks and then throw it in the smoker section for the rest of the cooking time.  Then I baste it the last 5 to 10 minutes of cooking.  Is there a unit that will work for me?

thanks for any advice you wise ones may give me.


----------



## squeezy (Jul 12, 2007)

First of all ... welcome to SMF!

From what I read .. you need our collective help. There is nothing wrong with your GOSM ... many folks here have been using them with great success for a long time.
Try Jeff's Free 5-Day eCourse and ask questions.
I can't imagine the adcantage to grilling meat *before *putting in the smoker???

Anyway, you will get loads of help here!

Enjoy!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 12, 2007)

Yup, what Squeezy said. There's nothing wrong with your GOSM, keep it and master it. If you get hooked, which I can guarantee you will, then "add" to your collection with another type of smoker. 

I have a modified CharGriller, which I will never get rid of. My plan is to add to my collection with a mobile smoker (Lang Model 60). I am also being taunted by an ECB sitting at Lowes... so you see, the illness will grow on you as it has me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hang in there, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## triple b (Jul 12, 2007)

Yup,what Squeezy and Hawg said.
More is better!






And welcome to SMF!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 12, 2007)

Don't listen to these guys
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Give ME your GOSM and go buy another smoker!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just kidding, welcome and keep that baby, it's an awesome smoker, hang around here and you'll be a pro in no time
P.S. whats up with the grilling and basting thing??


----------



## hamzter (Jul 12, 2007)

ok... so I am a newbie in a sense I just learned the difference between the 3 types of outdoor cooking.

but I guess I tend to like the BBQ side of cooking...  I like to grill the meat to get that seared look...  then when it gets that look I put it on slow cook mode... hence the smoking aspect of it.  

I guess the thing I am displeased with is that the firebox on the GOSM is not on the side like other smokers I see.

so I am trying to find something different.

I would love to add another tool to the repertoire of  garden appliances, but I am not sure if wifey  will approve of it... she will let me get one, but I will have to get rid of one.

We have the propane grill for the quick cooking like burgers, chicken and such.  So I definitely will keep that one until I upgrade it, which maybe soon since the one I have is over 10 years old... it has seen at least 3 bottle conversions from what I can remember.  Maybe more.

it's great to be on this board... I am learning so much more about this type of cooking... it is definitely a social thing as it attracts a lot of neighbors for me.

if I can get a side firebox for this GOSM, that would be awesome.

any suggestions?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome Hamzter! Unique name.
Dude - _BBQ is smoked low & slow_. 
The other is GRILLING, and is not BBQ, though 97% of America thinks it is, as in "backyard barbeque" or "barbeque grill". Not!
Check into a CharGriller Duo, sort of the best of three worlds if you get the side fire box with it - gas grill, charcoal grill, smoker.
And keep the GOSM! They are just too easy to use.
Smoke on!


----------



## hamzter (Jul 12, 2007)

I really like BBQ'n as I can enjoy about 2-3 Guiness's while I wait to eat.

Anyway, looks like I may get my brother in-laws grill that my buddy gave him.  He doesn't use it, so I get to do all the cooking...

good for me... I would rather get something that is broken in already and then just start working it.

I will probably need to repair it as the simple stuff like wheels are no longer there... 

any recommendations or mods I can do to this unit.

it is a HD bought smoker with side box where you can grill at.  I have always wanted a setup like that, but didn't want to pay $300 for it.


----------



## short one (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, I built my own smoker and use it for everything- burgers, dogs, brats, chicken, pork, beef, veggies. Our gas grill hasn't been moved since I started using the smoker. Food just doesn't taste right unless it is off the smoker. Think long and hard about which appliance you are going to get rid of. Stick around we'll get you converted.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 12, 2007)

ShortOne isn't kidding either! Made from a 300 gal. tank, takes half a cord of wood to fire it up. You oughta see the burgers! Check this out (that's cherry smoke coming out the stack, simply fine!) -


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/gal...p?g2_itemId=35







  Smokes some KILLER ribs though.


----------



## domn8_ion (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. It takes time, but you'll learn how to master your equipment.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!!  We are glad to have you here.  

Welcome and smoke on!!!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF hamzter!!! You might as well keep the GOSM and buy a second smoker. Their like them famous tater chips, no one can have just one!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome Hamzter -

This is the place to learn the fine art of BBQ AKA smoking meat!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,Hamzter, keep playing with your smoker,it'll come, then you will want another, and maybe want to build one ?  then everything you look at you will want to turn into a smoker , then everyone thinks you've lost it and so on , and so on .....


----------



## hamzter (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.

Well I decided to keep the GOSM... I will probably just keep the gas one too until that one needs to be replaced.  I have had that unit for about 10 years now and it's still good to go...

but tonight, I am welcoming the newest edition to the outdoor plethora.  I just got one of those Brinkmann Smoke'n Pit.  I like the fact of having a side firebox.

With the help of my wife we got it done in a couple of hours.  A little slow, but we put it together cleanly...

Anyway, I read a thread on here that had a flashing mod of some sort.  I think it was to block some of the heat so as not to burn the meat.

Should I do it to this setup?  If so what gauge tin should I use?  I am going to break it in tomorrow and test cook on it Friday.  Then on Saturday I plan on doing a brisket and some beef ribs for a slow cook.

thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Aren't you the lucky person of the day? You're now part of the SMF, and we're happy to share all we know and then some!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome to smf. i've got a brink smoke-n-pit too and i think you will enjoy tinkering w/ it & doing mods almost as much as cooking on it. it's a fuel hog but whats wood for anyway... making into books ?? (jk) enjoy your new toy (or tool as some of us see them) and be sure to send in the Qview.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hamzter, stick with it and you'll come out a winner. Time makes it all come together. Best of Luck.


----------



## hamzter (Jul 19, 2007)

How much coal/wood consumption are you using?

Does it get hot?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 19, 2007)

for this 6 hr cook. http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=aimeefoodjuly172007007.jpg roughly 4 lbs. of charcoal bricks and a bag of mesquite chunks (ozark wood brand @ wally world). but i did a few mods & the pit ran good that day-it was already hot outside. it was the least fuel i have used & a relatively short cook @ 6 hrs. for a 8-10 lb brisket for 10-12 hrs expect to use 15lbs of charcoal briquettes & a bag of chunks w/out mods. (just my opinion & experience)


----------



## hamzter (Jul 19, 2007)

gypsyseagod,

do you have a write up of the mods you did to your grill and why.  I am still a newbie, and did use search to find what mods to do to my new tool.

I love modding... I can mod many things if I know what to mod... I am not smart enough to figure it out for myself unfortunately.  If you are interested in the things I can mod, just shoot me an email.

thanks,


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 19, 2007)

first off flip the charcoal pan upside down & bang it out flat. here's a thread w/ applicable mods.  you can see from the pic i just sent that i use the left side grate as a tuning plate & add a water pan under it. added foil around the edges to try to keep the lip from leaking & stuffed the rotisserie holes w/ foil.anyway, here's that other thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1458  just go down that thread for smokemaster's pics.


----------

